# LaBrian Lyons commits to Lipscomb



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

LaBrian Lyons commits to Lipscomb.

Gaines selects Georgia over Pitt, South Carolina (9-19-03).
http://espn.go.com/recruiting/s/2003/0919/1619210.html

_Lipscomb has a commitment from Class 2004 guard Labrien Lyons of Murfreesboro-Riverdale, Tenn._ 

MidStateBallerz.com profile.
http://midstateballerz.com/profiles...ddress=profiles.htm&ButTarget=_self&Id=2#_top

_LaBrian is a big, strong guard who plays PG for his high school team. LaBrian is also a very young junior, but has a D-1 ready body, and great athleticism, to go along with his outstanding ability to get to the basket and finish. LaBrian shoots the ball well from the outside and is our defensive stopper on the other end, but it’s his great passing vision that separates him from other 2G’s. LaBrian was an All-Tournament team member at last year’s Bob Gibbons Southern Invitational at the University of Virginia._

CoachT.com profile.
http://www.coacht.com/prospects/player.cfm?id=1127

#35 LeBrian Lyons guarded by #43 Derrick Duggin (1-25-02) (PHOTO).
http://www.coacht.com/gallery/single.cfm?PhotoID=5496

Riverdale- #35 LeBrian Lyons gets his own rebound and the basket (1-25-02) (PHOTO).
http://www.coacht.com/gallery/single.cfm?PhotoID=5513


----------

